# [Heisec] c't wissen Desinfec't 2017/18 als USB-Stick



## Newsfeed (9 November 2017)

Ab sofort gibt es eine rein digitale Version des Sonderhefts zum Sicherheitstool Desinfec't. Dabei finden sich alle Artikel als PDF auf einem USB-Stick. Selbstverständlich startet dieser Stick auch gleich Desinfec't.

Weiterlesen...


----------

